# Baby girl is home



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I have wondered at times if I would ever write this message but baby girl came home today 12weeks and 2 days after our original plan, finally all the heartache, frustration and buckets of tears have all been worth it.
The day has been very emotional and getting her to sleep was a task as all she wanted was fc but she is sleeping now and hopefully it will only get better as the days pass.

A massive THANK YOU to all you ladies that have given words of support that has really helped me get through this nightmare I send a big hugs to you all X X X X


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

That's wonderful news


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wonderful news xxxx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

So so pleased for you all! Wow. What a journey to your forever family.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been wondering how things were getting on. So pleased to see this update - loads of love and best wishes to you all  

Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fantastic news xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Not normally a poster on the Adoption Boards but have followed your threads and just wanted to add my congratulations.  Your relief must be palpable.  All the best for the future for you and your new family.

Turia x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Aw mumanddad, so so so pleased to finally read this! It's made me emotional because I really do know how you must feel! Absolutely amazing, so thrilled for you all. Huge congrats. Now you must get some sleep tonight and not sit watching her all night!  
Wishing your newly extended family all the very best.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

The most amazing news 🎉🎉🎉. You've been to hell and back but that will gradually fade into a distant memory as you enjoy some amazing times with your little princess. Congratulations and enjoy every second 😍 xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank goodness they saw sense!! I am beyond pleased for you, a million congratulations on having your little girl home!! Amazing


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Great news.xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Am still in the mists of emotion of adoption orders so feel your sheer joy.  What a total blessing.  So happy you have your perfect ending.  For people waiting and those frustrated, as I was, like you say, as soon as they are in your home, your heart melts and heals in an instance.

Enjoy your first few precious days with your forever family, you so deserve this xxx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely delighted to hear this - I know it's been an awful journey but I hope that fades into the background soon.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Brilliant news - you have made my day. ENJOY!

Love and hugs after all the trauma, Kiz  x


----------



## Darmum (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Fantastic news! 
We are still at stage one but all happy news fuel my motivation!


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am thrilled to ribbons to read this MumandDad, finally the update we've all been waiting for! 
Enjoy every single precious moment with that sweet little lady
X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Most amazing update ever!!!!!! I am so so pleased for your family that little girl is finally where she should be xxxxxxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is fantastic to see!!! All your fighting and hard qork has paid off. Enjoy very minute x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh WONDERFUL!  What fantastic news, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

What fantastic news to read today. Really pleased for you all xx


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Amazing news so pleased for you x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh that's amazing news so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks ladies

little lady has gone to bed today no fuss  it's been an amazing but exhausting day as dh was back to work

I know I've read on here somewhere about baby carrier's  but I really need to get one and was wondering which one to go for I only need it for walking the dogs really any advice as always would be great x x x x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you had a look at whether there is a sling library in your area? We have one so I went for an individual consultation and they advise you as to what is best for you and baby, can then hire it for a couple of weeks to check it is ok and then get a discount on it if you buy through them 😊 xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Second sq9 advice on the sling library. I have a Tula for our little man (not so flipping little though!). He's 20 months old now and appx 30lbs. I've found surprisingly the older he's got the more we use it. Find it easier than lugging a buggy somewhere now he's walking so we just take that in case he gets tired. It's also made a big difference to the bond with us as well. It's made him so much more secure and affectionate with me.
I also use it in situations that he may be uneasy in such as crowds or noisy situations. We went to see a steam train coming through near us at the weekend and there were a few other intercity trains that were noisy as they passed and I could feel him move into me closer in the carrier for reassurance then relax which is lovely.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, Fab news. You have made my day reading this.

Enjoy every moment 

Xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic news!! So pleased your little one is home with you where she belongs xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful news Mumanddad!
It terms of sling, it depends on the age, weight etc. We used a stretchy wrap (though others often rant about close caboo) until LO was about 5mths but when he got too wriggly, we swapped to an Ergobaby, which it's fantastic. LO is now 11mths and weighs around 9.5kg. I'm just starting to wear him on my back rather than front but he's been carried in a sling since he was born. I wish we'd used one with my eldest too but he was nearly 11mths when he came home and already 10.5kg so I wasn't able to carry him as I have a bad back and really needed time to build up my muscles!


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

I'm carrying our LO (16 months) in an ergo and have been surprised at how long I can have him without feeling tired. Definitely recommend xxx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations 💐! That is wonderful news. So pleased and relieved for you. X


----------



## Vford (Feb 15, 2016)

Congrats, so glad for you that it's been positive and worth it all


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Am delighted that your daughter is finally home where she belongs and will be loved and cherished. This is the best news in a long time and hopefully the long wait is already becoming a distant memory. Good luck and good health to your happy family - it's time to start making new memories of family life together x


----------

